# Good Audio Stores Close to Gatlinburg, TN?



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

My family and I will be heading to the Gatlinburg area in June for vacation. Can anyone recommend some good audio stores in the area?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Better lower your expectation to trinkets and outlet malls.:heehee:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Harmony Interiors in Asheville, NC two hours away with a nice drive through Great Smoky Mountains National Park and the Blue Ridge Parkway.


----------

